

Ask HN: Anyone interested in Iranian startup culture? - roshangry

I'm flying to Iran in approximately one week and spending about three months there -- possibly longer if I'm able to find work and land a work visa. I'd like to do some blogging if I can, and one of the facets I thought would be interesting to look at was startup culture. I don't know to what extent it exists, but what got me thinking about it was a video game released fairly recently called 'Garshasp.' Anyway, I wanted to see if there was any aspect in particular that HN readers would like to learn about, or even if anyone had any advice. Cheers.
======
bigohms
Salam beresoon

~~~
roshangry
Chashm.

